# Gandalfs evil game IC



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 19, 2011)

you may begin RPing, a few questions: how did your character get here? why is  he/she working with these other people.


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 21, 2011)

As Rakthor sits and eats his lunch he looks around the group.  He really wishes he were out on some assignment that did not require him to be in a city but the orders from the circle were very clear.  His superiors in the circle require him to keep these others alive for now, apparently plans are afoot.

"Any news that you've heard lately," Rakthor asks the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2011)

"Not much... but Darsuul hates leaving much of his tribe behind... may get funny ideas... or get healthy!" The pockmarked saurian replies. Even he doesn't look like much he radiates a sense-able power.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 21, 2011)

OOC: Unless someone objects, I'm hijacking the scene. It now takes place in Marlas abode, a hard to spot little cottage made of flotsam under a bridge in the slums. Sounds fine?

The diseased gnome stirs her stew, it's pungent aroma spreading through the room. She scoops some of the muck into a dirty bowl and sits down with the others.

"There is stew to be had, if anyone is hungry.

Now, if it's true we're all being tracked by the Followers of the Sun or whatever you call them, I would have to move house. A shame, really, but it's better than being found.

What about the rest of you? Are you here seeking allies? I could certainly use some assistance while we get this matter settled. Darsuul, you mentioned something about a tribe?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2011)

"Well i have a hidy hole that I can run to if I need to, but I am pretty transparent when i want to be. How about You? What kind of place are you wanting to mve to? Perhaps an abandoned building with a celler? Tunnel escape access? I might actually be aboe to find that if you want."


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 22, 2011)

"I am not too familiar with the ways of cities, but I think we need to either relocate amongst a group of people so we cannot be picked out of the pack, or be secure and secluded enough that we can spot the sun followers if they come after us," Rakthor states," either way any location should have multiple means of leaving."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2011)

"Hmmmm, I have an idea." Antwon looks around the party to see if any haas gray hair, then he looks in his disguise kit for a gray wig and other items to make him look older.

"I need some clothing from an old person, somewhat clean and in patched repair. What I am thinking is that i will be disguised as an old man, I will need somewort of cane, and who .. .. .. " Points to Rakthor," yes, you. You will be my grandson. We can walk the streets of the *fill in blank* district where the income is above slums and lower then anyone else. Our purpose sill be that we are looking for a new place for me to live as I have lost my last place due to the rent being too high.

I will look and ask about for the specifics of a good apartment but look about for the abandoned buildings.

What do you guys think?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2011)

Darsuul

"Darsuul thinks he should have learned disguising or deceiving magic... wait, Darsull knows 'not seen' spell!" The saurian says.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

Antwon listens  to Darsuul and slowly changes one feature at a time growing taller, mor muscular and uglier until he appears to be an orc. his clothing changes likewise to that of mouldy hides and furs.

Like this? he asks, his voice changed to that of sounding like an orc.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 23, 2011)

The cloaked figure listens intently as the group discusses the accursed Order of the Sun, his mind falling back to when he was forced to flee his home due to their meddling. _Fools didn't believe that I wasn't a wererat, although once they found my experimentation room I doubt they cared"_ the ratkin thinks to himself as the human spoke of walking the streets with only a minor illusion as their defense. The wizard leans forward, his matted black and grey fur starting to fall out in places, the result of constant tampering with the transmutation magicks. It was not without benefits of course, his mind was sharp, his reflexes uncanny, and he was tough as his half-ogre bodyguard, Corax, although that ones strength was unmatched. 

"We must practice caution my friend, the magic of the item you bear is fairly weak as far as enchantments go and the Order certainly has arcanists capable of piercing the illusion to see our true form. For our part (gesturing to himself and the hulking figure standing behind him), we keep one around each also, they work well on typical guardsmen and soldiers. As you all know, with recent...events occurring with the Order of the Sun, we all agreed it best to work together to keep them from picking us off one by one. Strength in numbers the scholars say. So, as I've also mentioned, they were tracking Corax and I after fleeing the Free City so we likely do not have the luxury of time on our side. Whatever we decide to do should be soon"  the ratkin says, he is known as Nuwi, short for Nuwisha. The ratkin carries a sack at his hip, no discernible weapons, but you all known him a capable spellcaster. The half-ogre standing nearly double the smaller humanoid's size is the polar opposite, heavily armoured in black full plate and carrying a huge claymore, with a razor sharp edge.

[sblock=ooc]
Ok so still finalizing gear, here's what I've got so far, any suggestions are welcome:

9000	Cloak of Resistance +3
18000 +3 weapon (+2 keen greatsword
4000	Cloak of Resistance +2
5650	+2 full plate
4000	+2 Headband of Vast Intelligence (know:arcana bonus)'
750	3 x ingredients for Stoneskin
10000	ebony fly
4000	+2 belt of giant strength
2000	handy haversack
3600	Hat of Disguise (x2)

Scrolls:	
25	Featherfall
25	Hold portal
25	Sculpt Corpse (APG)
25	Touch of the Sea
150	Protection from Arrows

Oh and I changed Corax from an axe and shield fighter to a greatsword wielder....[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=Renau1g: how about some potions of {level 2 Transmutation:buffing spells}?[/sblock]

I feels that if do not act as we have in the past, lay low for a while, move in groups of 2 and 3, we might be able to escape their notice. The minor trick I use hear is good to keep the regulars from noticing."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2011)

Darsuul

"Darsuul says, disguise only useful if we can block their scrying magic!" The saurian disheartens the shapechanger.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

"Yes, that blasted oracle will find us eventually. We may want to consider taking them out one by one.And starting with the oracle."
He then changes back to his normal self


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 24, 2011)

"if they're going to track us down, either we take the fight to them, or we can wait for them to come to us.  the question is where is most advantageous for us, somewhere in the city, the swamp, or another location?"

OOC: What type of city is this?  do we need to worry about a guard force, or if there is one, are they inept, corrupt, etc?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

Darsuul

"Darsuul says, swamp is good. Has many followers there." The saurian says before looking at the rat wizard: "Drassul asks, do you know no-scry magics?"


----------



## renau1g (Jan 24, 2011)

"No, my master chose to exclude those magicks from my training and I've never needed to hide myself" Nuwi replies


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinking on the Saurien's words to the ratkin, Antwon thinks aloud, "perhaps I need to start learning some magics my self.



SolosAddie said:


> "
> OOC: What type of city is this?  do we need to worry about a guard force, or if there is one, are they inept, corrupt, etc?




ooc: on this, a K. Local check.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 24, 2011)

soo.. this city is relatively large and the guards do tend to look the other way unless you cause too much mischief, nearby is a small city that you could probably take over if you were so inclined, with a few low-level "guards"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

And some guard may look the other way when the counter weight of silver in their palm is applied I am sure.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 26, 2011)

"For defense I don't think we can do better than the swamp. Even if the Order should find us there, attacking us would be a nightmare.

Or we could attack first. If we do so before they learn of our alliance we have a significant advantage. With our magical capabilities we could even create a nice distraction to keep their grunts busy. How about a plague of undeath?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Darsuul

"Darsuul says, plague always good. Swamp good, too. Darsuul has hidden followers there. How do Darsuul and other travel?" The saurian asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

"I usually don't do much travel outside the city. So, I travel by foot, I am afraid."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

Darsuul

"Darsuul says, he can summon mount for himself. How leave city unnoticed?" The saurian asks.


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 27, 2011)

well, if we get a covered cart or wagon, with suitable disguise for just one or two, might get something of a headstart, especially if we whip up some kind of diversion.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

Darsuul

"Darsuul knows not-seen spell. That and cart with mundane disguise sound like plan!" The saurian will give up to two others an invisibility spell. He is anxious to meet his tribe and their (his) cleric in the swamp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

"I can pass as a merchan with an empty cart, while leaqving the city in the midst of the end of day market mob. I would look less conspicuous that way for you guys. We can leave at the same time in the same gate even."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 30, 2011)

Darsuul

"You prepare cart, Darsuul prepares to invoke magic!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2011)

"You know, they may be looking for magic."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2011)

Darsuul

"Maybe, bur magic is everything Darsuul does. If they have him fearing to use his one advantage, they already won."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

Antwon nods his head at the idea.
"Very well then."he says as he dons a wig of an old man, his armor changing to look like the commen clothing of the farmersin the market. He places a beard oon his face and his face changes to fit the hair and beard.

*cough!* "Ahm, I beleive Ii am ready then." his voice is no longer his, but a , and gravely monotone.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 31, 2011)

"Should they discover us prematurely, we can fight the rest of the way. Don't forget that they are looking for us individually, all of us together is a force they are unprepared for. I say we try to sneak out of the city, but if we should be stopped at the gate we destroy them and flee.

I don't know about all of your exact capabilities, but should all hell break loose the wounded should stay close to me. My healing magic is powerful and far reaching, my legs less so. If we need to escape I can do so easily on my own, but I don't want to break off from the group unless I absolutely have to."

Marla gets off her chair and starts applying a simple nonmagical  disguise made of a cane, ragged skirts and a heavy cloak, taking the  appearance of an old beggar.

"Are we ready to leave?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

"Wait, try this and this"

Antwon works on her disguise a bit (aid another).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2011)

Darsuul

"Order will pay for making Darsuul disguising himself as a human!"

ooc: taking 10 and any help available for disguise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

'whew, a challenge with this one',  thinks Antwon, but try and help he will.

"Lets try this, naw, this is better. No not that- this, no I was wrong, lets go with that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Could Antwon just take 10 and disguise Darsuul? Or can you only disguise yourself with the skill? That would be much more helpful than a +2 to my (untrained) check.


----------



## SolosAddie (Feb 1, 2011)

Rakthor hands Darsuul a hat of disguise, explaining how to use it. "You will need this more than I at this point."  

Looking to see outside is clear, Rakthor steps outside and becomes a heavy draft horse suitable for pulling a wagon or the like.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

Antwon will head out to the market and looks for an un-attended cart.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 2, 2011)

this is what I love about this game, in the market, there is a merchant, having a heated argument with another person, leaving his cart completely unattended ten feet away. you can steal it, if you want.


----------



## SolosAddie (Feb 2, 2011)

OOC: i am assuming that i must also be with Antwon to pull the cart?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 2, 2011)

yes, uless he was so inclined as to steal someone elses horse, but that would be higher profile than hooking up your own horse and pulling away someone elses cart.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I aint no horse thief! Jus' a thief!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

guess what guys:



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Hey all, I've got an F in math right now (yes that is very abnormal) because of the one test I have in the test section (worth 75% of my grade) being an F so until my grade is a C- or better I will be unable to post. I can get about half the points back by going over it with my teacher so it might be back up as soon as tomorrow, but I won't be able to tell, it could be a month for all I know.
> 
> My GMs: please feel free to NPC me for this time, figure I'll attack if possible, and at range is preferable unless it isn't working well, then go melee
> 
> ...


----------



## SolosAddie (Feb 6, 2011)

Rakthor

Antwon harnesses Rakthor up to the wagon, and quietly they ease their way back towards the bridge.

As soon as everyone clambers in, the horse begans to walk off towards one of the smaller city gates, on the side of the city that leads to the swamp.  After about 6 hours of travel, the druid pulls the wagon a bit off the road, and shifts back to his normal form.

"Well,we're clear of the city anyway," he states.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

Antwon retrieves any useable items from the cart. "Ok, where shoud we hide this cart. Burning it would not be good, and just lleaving it here is not good either."


----------



## SolosAddie (Feb 7, 2011)

I can keep pulling it for now, i'd guess we could sink it into the swamp somewhere, if we find no other place to put it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2011)

"Sink wood? Wood floats. That is why youo make boats out of wood and not steel. I guess we can keep it and use it to get back in the city later."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 7, 2011)

Darsuul

"Silence. Darsuul will alert tribe!"
Darsuul starts to make some weird croaking sounds.


----------



## SolosAddie (Feb 8, 2011)

Rakthor speaks softly to not disturb Darsuul, "Even wood, loaded with something heavy wood will sink."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2011)

"even a lowly cart can be used for more then one purpose"whister the rogue back.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 14, 2011)

bump

so the plan is to dump the cart in the swamp, then look for DarSuul's tribe?

Just checking before I make a GM post


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> bump
> 
> so the plan is to dump the cart in the swamp, then look for DarSuul's tribe?
> 
> Just checking before I make a GM post











*OOC:*


Yes, I think this is the plan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> bump
> 
> so the plan is to dump the cart in the swamp, then look for DarSuul's tribe?
> 
> Just checking before I make a GM post






Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes, I think this is the plan.












*OOC:*


unless someone wants to remain as a horse



Spoiler



's ass


 and keep pulling it, it otherwise sounds good to me.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 15, 2011)

OK so you dump the cart and Darsuul's tribe arrives, 20 in all, the leader comes up to Darsuul "Why you call us?" he asks


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

Darsuul

"Why I was calling you?"
Darsuul starts to answer slightly enraged in the Saurian dialect of Draconic.
"Because I left the d@mn city and I'm still your leader! Start to report what happened in my absence!"

[sblock=OOC]
The tribe is mine as I paid for it with the leadership feat. Their leader is more like my 1st lieutenant.

also should be the cohort (level 9 cleric), 1 3rd level sorcerer, 1 second level barbarian and 20 first level saurians (a combination of experts (hunting, trap-making,...), warriors and adepts).
So all in all 23 saurians at my command.

and don't mess with your cruel NE leader who can give you leprosy with a touch 

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 16, 2011)

"I'm sorry leader! not much happen since you left, many humans come and go"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I forgot all set![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

Darsuul

"Where they searching the swamp for anything or just travel through? Is the new base already finished?"

[sblock=OOC]
The swamp shouldn't be our old swamp, but another one we travelled to, right? I already took the penalty to my leadership score for moving around.


[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 21, 2011)

"They were moving through, what should we do?" the the leader asks

[sblock=OOC]Yes, this is the new swamp[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

Darsuul

"Only watching and spying. It is too early to expose us."

[sblock=OOC]

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gandulf: the saurens are speaking in a language not comenly knowen, so the rest of us are just standing around hearing gibberish. We are waiting, I think on a response by you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2011)

Darsuul

"People came through, but didn't see them."
 Darsuul says to the others in the common language.
Then he continues to the other saurians.
"What about the camp? You didn't answer my question!"

[sblock=OOC]

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Walking Dad, you ooc s-block is blank, was that on purpose?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Walking Dad, you ooc s-block is blank, was that on purpose?











*OOC:*


Yes .


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 7, 2011)

The saurian seems to lighten up before saying:
[sblock=saurian-speak]ah yes! the camp! that is almost done, we moved in recently and are just finishing it up![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

Darsuul

"Then by all means, lead us to it!"
 Darsuul says to to the other saurians.
Then he continues the others in the common language.
"They will lead us to Darsuul's camp."

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: Mage armor (extended)

----

Sorcerer 10

HP: 102 / 102
              AC: 22 
        AC Touch:  15
   AC Flatfooted:  19
            INIT: +9

 Fortitude Save +10
Reflex Save +9
Will Save +11
CMB +5
CMD +25
Concentration +9

Plague Caress 10/10

Spells remaining:
1: 8 / 8
2: 7 / 8
3: 8 / 8
4: 6 / 6
5: 4 / 4

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 7, 2011)

the saurians will lead you to a location deep in the swamp, WD you can describe what it's like as you would probably have told them how to build the camp.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

The saurians lead the group to a secret camp deep in the swamp. The high trees above them cover the huts from above, even if they weren't the same color as the local plant life.
With Darsuul are two dozen saurians in the camp. It is hard for non-saurians to discern their gender or age, but there seem to be no children there.

There is a bigger hut with a big symbol on it (Darsuul's 'home'), smaller ones who house two or three saurians, something like a kitchen, but without fire, as saurians like to eat their food raw and a bigger hut for meeting.

The group didn't saw it, but there are traps around the camp as well, where it isn't unreachable because of the swamp anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

"Nice and defenseable, cozy even."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

bump (two weeks)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 22, 2011)

I will update this very soon, and stuff will begin happening then, I have been very busy lately.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 28, 2011)

A scout comes running in, breathless and he takes a moment to catch his breath

OOC: update by Friday at the VERY latest, I promise! I just need to check a couple things before I continue


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> A scout comes running in, breathless and he takes a moment to catch his breath
> 
> OOC: update by Friday at the VERY latest, I promise! I just need to check a couple things before I continue



"What happened? Speak!" Darsuul demands in the saurian tongue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

mr. ecks, being nothing more then a clothier, patiently awaits to find out wht the hub bub is all about.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 4, 2011)

[sblock=Saurian]"people came" gasp "from city" gasp "matched descrption of Holy order" gasp "Coming this way" came as fast as I could to warn you[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

Darsuul

"Holy Order seems to have found Darsuul's camp. We will have to kill as many as we can." Darsuul tells the others in common.

"How many?" he asks in the saurian tongue.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 4, 2011)

[sblock=saurian]three, two armored people and a third that was leading the way, the third looked like a spellcaster[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

Antwon's clothing suddenly changes to that of a hunter's garb. he prepares his short bow and an armor piercing arrow. He then seeks to find a shadow to hide in., not that it will help much as there is a wizard amongst the three.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

Darsuul

"Only three are coming. Darsuul says they either think him weak, or these are the strongest of the Order. Two were armored, at least one a magic worker." Darsuul continuous.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 12, 2011)

bump, will be returning to this in a few days, who's still here?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I, Darsuul is...

But WD has maybe no connection this WE


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

HERE! of course.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 24, 2011)

recap: the holy order is looking for you miscreants, and they were seen coming out of the city, currently you are in a camp deep in the swamp.

I think the only ones I've not heard from are [MENTION=48194]SolosAddie[/MENTION] and [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] if you don't want to keep playing thats fine, I just want to make sure you didn't simply forget about the game, given the large gap since something actually happened.


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Due to some RL working issues, I'll be forced to drop out .Sorry GM. Good Luck all


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 24, 2011)

That's fine, renau1g, thanks for playing!

GM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 13, 2011)

bump, what's the plan?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Who is still playing?







Darsuul suggests to attack them at a suitable place inside the swamp. His people should know which place would work best.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 still here






If they know where we are, and how to find us, then they will find any ambush point. Wont they?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

Depends how did they find us. Some magics show you just the most direct path to a certain place or creature, but nothing of the space in-between.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2011)

concede.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 14, 2011)

> Who is still playing?



ATM I think it's just WD and Scott, so if we want to call it a game, keep going or re-recruit that's fine, it's up to you guys


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*



I actually like the concept of the game, but I think we should try a re-start if only 2 original players remain. We didn't gotten that far and I would like to try another character concept (Dhampyr Sorcerer with the Undead (Sanguine) bloodline.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 14, 2011)

that's fine with me, OK with you, Scott?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the concept of the game, but I think we should try a re-start if only 2 original players remain. We hadn't gotten that far and I would like to try another character concept (Dhampyr Sorcerer with the Undead (Sanguine) bloodline.






GandalfMithrandir said:


> that's fine with me, OK with you, Scott?




I would like a re-start as well, just giveme a moment to think about what to re-adjust. I am still thinking rogue, but not the city focused one i had at the start.

he was totally built for an in city game and not one that had to scram at the first trouble. I saw him as a liability in the wilds.

Let me think a bit.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll start a new OOC thread in a week


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2011)

ok. I am guessing that will be a new recruiting thread too?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 15, 2011)

yes


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok. I am *guessing* that will be a new recruiting thread too?




sorry, must have been in a hurry or something.

work in progress

Antwon Ecks

```
Str 15 +2 3 pts  hd:10d6 + 20
Dex 19 +4 7 pts  HP: 60
Con 14 +2 2 pts  00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
Int 14 +2 5 pts  00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000
Wis 13 +1 3 pts
Cha 14 +2 5 pts

+2 dex (race)
+1 dex (lv 4)
+1 dex (lv 8)
+2 str/con: belt 

Carrieing Capacity:
[B] light     med         heavy [/B]
 <66 lbs. 67–133 lbs. 134–200 lbs.

[b]Combat[/b]
Initiative +8
BAB: +7/+2  CMB: +9/+4 CMD:  23/18
Sneak attack +5d6

[b]Weapon         Att     Dam   Crit      Range  Type   notes[/b]
Dagger         +12/+7  1d4+3 19–20/×2  10 ft.  P/S   +1 on AOO; +1 magic, Returns
Rapier         +14/+9  1d6+5 18–20/×2  -—       P    +1 on AOO; +3 magic
Shortbow(Comp) +12/+6  1d6     ×3      70 ft.   P    +1d6 flaming

possible modifiers: 
Bleeding Attack* (bleed 5/ round)

                             max
Armor       bonus magic dex  dex  ACP  move   weight
Chain shirt   +4   +3   +4   +6   –0   30 ft. 12 lbs.
mithral, +3

Base: 21
touch:17
FF: 17

possible modifiers:
Feat: Combat Expertise (cl 1) Trade attack bonus for AC bonus
Feat: Uncanny dodge- never FF except with feint
Feat: Improved Uncanny Dodge-never flanked
rogue talent: Crippling strike- -2 Str with sneak att


Saves: Base Abil  Misc Total  notes
Fort    +3   +2    +2   +7   +2 cloak
Refl    +7   +4    +2  +13   (+16 VS traps [trap sense +3]) +2 cloak
Will    +3   +1    +2   +6   +2 cloak
 [b]  [/b]

 [b]Feats, traits and Skills:[/b]
TRAITS
Fencer-
   *You trained long hours as a youth with blades, either taking lessons in
   the genteel art of fencing from tutors paid for by your parents or by 
   being taken under the wing of a disenfranchised fencer who may have 
   turned to a life of crime. 
   *You gain a +1 trait bonus on attacks of opportunity made with daggers, 
   swords, and similar bladed weapons. 

Augmented Disguise-
   *You are especially good at disguising yourself when you have props
   available.
   *You gain a +2 trait bonus on Disguise checks when wearing a wig,
   false beard, or similar large prop, or if you are wearing a special 
   costume or eye-catching bauble that reinforces your disguise.

FEATS:
Deft Hands (race) +2 Disable device/slight of hands
Combat Expertise (cl 1) Trade attack bonus for AC bonus
Bleeding Attack*  (rogue talent 2) sneak attack dice for bleed damage
Evasion (Rogue 2)
Improved Feint (cl 3) Feint with no AOO
Weapon Finesse  (rogue talent 4) att with dex insted of str
Uncanny dodge (rogue 4)
Improved Initiative (cl 5) +4 to Initiative
Fast stealth (rogue talent 6)
2 Weapon fighting (cl 7)
Combat Trick: Blind fight (rogue talent 8)
Improved uncanny dodge (rogue 8)
2 weapon defense (cl 9)
Combat Trick: Greater Feint (rogue talent 10)
Crippling Strike*  (Adv. talent)
*Denotes the feat is usable as part of sneak attack

Skills:
Per level: 8 (class) + 1 (race) + 1 (Fav class) +2 (Int) = 12  (120 total)

[B]                        Ranks Abil CS Misc Total Notes[/B]
[b]Acrobatics (Dex) [/b]        +10   +4  +3   0  +17
[b]Appraise (Int) [/b]           +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Bluff (Cha) [/b]              +5   +2  +3   0  +10 see: Imp. Feint
[b]Climb (Str) [/b]             +10   +2  +3   +2  +17 +2 climber's kit
[b]Craft traps (Int) [/b]        +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Craft clothing (Int) [/b]     +5   +2  +3   +1  +11 +2 mwk tools
[b]Diplomacy (Cha) [/b]          +3   +2  +3   0   +8
[b]Disable Device (Dex) [/b]    +10   +4  +3  +11 +28 +5 (class); +4 Deft hands; +2 mwk tools
[b]Disguise (Cha) [/b]           +3   +2  +3  +12 +20 +2 (see traits); +10 Hat
[b]Escape Artist (Dex) [/b]      +4   +4  +3   0  +11
[b]Knowledge 
   (dungeoneering) (Int) [/b] +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Knowledge (local) (Int) [/b]  +5   +2  +3   0   +10
[b]Linguistics (Int) [/b]        +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Perception (Wis) [/b]        +10   +1  +3  (+5) +14 (+19) +5 det. traps(class)
[b]Profession 
   (merchant) (Wis) [/b]      +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Sense Motive (Wis) [/b]       +5   +1  +3   0  +9
[b]Sleight of Hand (Dex) [/b]    +5   +4  +3   +2  +14 +2 deft hands 
[b]Stealth (Dex) [/b]           +10   +4  +3   0  +17
[b]Swim (Str) [/b]               +5   +2  +3   0  +10
[b]Use Magic Device (Cha) [/b]   +5   +2  +3   0  +10

Equipment                   cost           weight
Armor +3                   9,000.00 Gp    10.0 Lb w
   Glamored                2,700.00 Gp
   Mithral shirt           1,100.00 Gp
Rapier +3                 18,315.00 Gp     2.0 Lb w
Dagger  Returning          8,302.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w
Short bow, Flaming         8,375.00 Gp     2.0 Lb eq
Efficient Quiver           1,800.00 Gp     2.0 Lb w
   normal arrows X 30          1.50 Gp     4.5 Lb eq
   -Armor piercing X 20       20.00 Gp     3.0 Lb eq
   -arrow, adamentine X 10   600.00 Gp     1.5 Lb eq
Hat of disguise            1,800.00 Gp     --- Lb w
Handy Haversack            2,000.00 Gp     5.0 Lb w
Cloak of resistance +2     4,000.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w
Belt of physical might +2 10,000.00 Gp     1.0 Lb w Con and str
Lantern, bulls eye            12.00 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Oil X 10                       1.00 Gp    10.0 Lb. hh l x5; hh r x5
Sun rod  X 2                  20.00 Gp    10.0 Lb hh c
Winter blanket  X 1            0.50 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Map case                       1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb hh l
   Paper X 50                 20.00 Gp     --- Lb
   Ink pen                        0.10 Gp     --- hh l
   Ink                            8.00 Gp     --- hh l
Pouch, belt                    1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb w
Artisan's tools,
   Masterwork (tailor)        55.00 Gp     5.0 Lb hh r
Wine, bottle, V. fine X 2    100.00 Gp     3.0 Lb hh c
Rope, silk X 50 ft            10.00 Gp     5.0 Lb hh c
Smoke stick  X 2              40.00 Gp     1.0 Lb hh c
Thieve’s tools Mwk.          100.00 Gp     2.0 Lb **
Artisan's outfit (Tailor)      1.00 Gp     4.0 Lb at shop
About town clothing           50.00 Gp    10.0 Lb (made by self) w 
Perfume                       50.00 Gp     --- Lb hh l

hh r = handy haversack right 10.0 lb total
hh l = handy haversack left 5.5 lb total
hh c = handy haversack center 25.0 lb total
w = wearing  21.5 lb total
eq = efficient quiver weight n/a
** These items are  secreted upon his person and require a daily 
   slight of hand, at the very least, to determine his ability to hide them.

shb 1 =  safe house backpack 1
Back pack                     2.00 Gp     2.0 lb (holds 1ft ^3 or about 60 lbs)
Traveler’s outfit             2.00 Gp     5.0 Lb
Smoke stick  X 4             80.00 Gp     2.0 Lb
Rope, silk X 100 ft          20.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Caltrops X 5                  5.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Winter blanket  X 1           0.50 Gp     3.0 Lb
Sun rod  X 4                  8.00 Gp     4.0 Lb
Pouch, belt                   1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb
rations X 4                   2.00 Gp     4.0 lb
Thieve’s tools Mwk.         100.00 Gp     2.0 Lb

shb 2 = safe house back pack 2
Back pack                     2.00 Gp     2.0 lb (holds 1ft ^3 or about 60 lbs)
Explorer’s outfit            10.00 Gp     8.0 Lb 
Climber’s Kit                80.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Smoke stick  X 4             80.00 Gp     2.0 Lb
Rope, silk X 50 ft           10.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Caltrops X 5                  5.00 Gp    10.0 Lb
Crowbar                       2.00 Gp     5.0 Lb 
Sun rod  X 4                  8.00 Gp     4.0 Lb
Pouch, belt                   1.00 Gp     0.5 Lb
rations X 4                   2.00 Gp     4.0 lb
Thieve’s tools Mwk.         100.00 Gp     2.0 Lb

Budget:           62,000 Gp
Apx spent:      59,003.1
```

[sblock= special items]
*hat of disguise*
This apparently normal hat allows its wearer to alter her appearance as with a disguise self spell. As part of the disguise, the hat can be changed to appear as a comb, ribbon, headband, cap, coif, hood, helmet, and so on.
   *disguise self spell: 
You make yourself - including clothing, armor, weapons, and equipment - look different. You can seem 1 foot shorter or taller, thin, fat, or in between. You cannot change your creature type (although you can appear as another subtype). Otherwise, the extent of the apparent change is up to you. You could add or obscure a minor feature or look like an entirely different person or gender.

The spell does not provide the abilities or mannerisms of the chosen form, nor does it alter the perceived tactile (touch) or audible (sound) properties of you or your equipment. If you use this spell to create a disguise, you get a +10 bonus on the Disguise check. A creature that interacts with the glamour gets a Will save to recognize it as an illusion.

From d20 PFSRD:
*Ammunition (Bow): Arrows, Armor Piercing*
Fan Content

This is fan-created
content or a fan conversion.
See here for more details.

Armor piercing arrows have long, narrow, metal points instead of the broader heads commonly used with most arrows. This far smaller impact area of the arrow allows it to penetrate armor with ease.

Benefit: Armor-piercing arrows gain a +1 bonus to attacks rolls against targets that have an armor or natural armor bonus

[/sblock]

[sblock=History and background]

Antwan 

He never looked for his alternate life, it looked for him. 

chapter one
It started when his mother and father were murdered by the guard for not paying the guards for their take of the tailor shop. His mother was skilled in weaving and dying and would work all the time to build the business. Father worked the customers and the final  product. Antwan was the apprentice in at he shop. He was expected to take over the shop when his folks retired or died, just not when he was 17 years of age.  By then he had learned the trade fully and was an integral part of the shops staff, having a specialty in being a haberdasher, where mother was skilled in the ladies clothing and father was skilled in both.

The family had built a reputation of skill in their work and had customers of both high born and low born. The guards on the street were known for finding such businesses and shaking them down. They just thought father made more then he did. It was one of those arguments where you just know that it is best to not be around and a quick look from father convinced him to go and stay that way for a bit.

Antwan did just that, except that he had a secret which was of getting to the top of the building across the street. It was just this perch that he used to watch the drama unfold before his eyes. The argument, and then a fake arrest. His folks were gutted right there in the middle of the street, their blood streaming down the street. The guards sent in an arrest report that they were harboring fugitives and they themselves resisted arrest. Antwan knew better.

chapter two
He met a stranger soon after that helped the young lad to re-open the store, he claimed to have heard of the plight from one of the regular customers and had a few ideas on how to deal with the dirty guard. He taught him how to watch with out being watched, and many other skills of questionable use . . . uses that could be acts of revenge! It was the revenge that the dark side of Antwan  was brought out with. 

over time he learned the art and craft of the life of a dodger and the martial skills of a fencer, all the while he fueled his hatred with the envisionment of his mother and father getting murdered and dishonored. The stranger who taught him was a good teacher and took him under his wing as he too had run afoul in the past  with the city guard. His tool, young Antwan, a worthy student. The young lad applied his abilities and skills to confounding the very guards who framed his family, watching and patiently planning his next moves. instead of overtly acting and murdering their families, he would plot and counter plot so as to bring dishonor to each family member, one by one. If given the opportunity to directly dishonor the individual guards, though, he would refrain. preferring they remain feeling alone and defaced, so much as like a helpless statue in a city square that has had its visage crapped on by so many pigeons.

chapter three
Now days after much of this ado of revenge, he has been working to build his reputation up. As of late, he had lost his adventuring gear while exploring some long forgotten labyrinth, heavily strewn with traps. he eventually was able to find a body that had failed to find a particular trap and was left  with his belongings still in tact. Antwan has been gettng to know the contents of the haversack and quiver.

he has also been using his business to be a contact point for those seeking a 'specialist' and as a go to man for those in need of certain skills. He then shows up at the designated location under the disguise of someone new using a hat of disguise that he had crafted.

this is now where we start . . .   

A group that he frequently "does business with" was mentioned by some welldress individuals in passing. That piqued his intres and so he followed them. the walked pretty directly to a building that looked to be either an office or a residence. After a time of careful watching he managed to break into the building and fiound out that it was the headquartes of a group of ner do wells  adventuring people like himself, except they were calling them selvs the shining light of Pelor. yuch. He carefull searched all about and found papers that proved what he had heard: His friends were being sought with a bounty on their heads. Great. Not the publicity he sought. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Human Racial Traits]
*  +2 to One Ability Score: *Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

*  Medium: *Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*  Normal Speed: *Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

*  Bonus Feat: * Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

*  Skilled: * Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.

*  Languages: * Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
The following are class features of the rogue.
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: * Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short bow, and short sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Sneak Attack: * If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage. The rogue's attack deals extra damage anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
     With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.
The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment.

*Trapfinding: * A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

*Evasion (Ex): *At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.

*Rogue Talents: * As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her and confound her foes. Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels of rogue attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual talent more than once.
   Talents marked with an asterisk add effects to a rogue's sneak attack. Only one of these talents can be applied to an individual attack and the decision must be made before the attack roll is made.

*Bleeding Attack* (Ex): * A rogue with this ability can cause living opponents to bleed by hitting them with a sneak attack. This attack causes the target to take 1 additional point of damage each round for each die of the rogue's sneak attack (e.g., 4d6 equals 4 points of bleed). Bleeding creatures take that amount of damage every round at the start of each of their turns. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any effect that heals hit point damage. Bleeding damage from this ability does not stack with itself. Bleeding damage bypasses any damage reduction the creature might possess.

*Combat Trick:* A rogue that selects this talent gains a bonus combat feat (see Feats).

*Fast Stealth (Ex): *This ability allows a rogue to move at full speed using the Stealth skill without  penalty.
Finesse Rogue: A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.

*Ledge Walker (Ex) :* This ability allows a rogue to move along narrow surfaces at full speed using the Acrobatics skill without penalty. In addition, a rogue with this talent is not flat-footed when using Acrobatics to move along narrow surfaces.

*Major Magic (Sp):* A rogue with this talent gains the ability to cast a 1st-level spell from the sorcerer/wizard spell list two times a day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. The save DC for this spell is 11 + the rogue's Intelligence modifier. The rogue must have an Intelligence of at least 11 to select this talent. A rogue must have the minor magic rogue talent before choosing this talent.

*Minor Magic (Sp ):* A rogue with this talent gains the ability to cast a 0-level spell from the sorcerer/wizard spell list. This spell can be cast three times a day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. The save DC for this spell is 10 + the rogue's Intelligence modifier. The rogue must have an Intelligence of at least 10 to select this talent.

*Quick Disable (Ex):* It takes a rogue with this ability half the normal amount of time to disable a trap using the Disable Device skill (minimum 1 round).

*Resiliency (Ex):* Once per day, a rogue with this ability can gain a number of temporary hit points equal to the rogue's level. Activating this ability is an immediate action that can only be performed when she is brought to below 0 hit points. This ability can be used to prevent her from dying. These temporary hit points last for 1 minute. If the rogue's hit points drop below 0 due to the loss of these temporary hit points, she falls unconscious and is dying as normal.

*Rogue Crawl (Ex):* While prone, a rogue with this ability can move at half speed. This movement provokes attacks of opportunity as normal. A rogue with this talent can take a 5- foot step while crawling.

*Slow Reactions* (Ex): *Opponents damaged by the rogue's sneak attack can't make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.

* Stand Up (Ex):* A rogue with this ability can stand up from a prone position as a free action. This still provokes attacks of opportunity for standing up while threatened by a foe.

*Surprise Attack (Ex):* During the surprise round, opponents are always considered flat-footed to a rogue with this ability, even if they have already acted.

*Trap Spotter (Ex):* Whenever a rogue with this talent comes within 10 feet of a trap, she receives an immediate Perception skill check to notice the trap. This check should be made in secret by the GM.

*Weapon Training:* A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Focus as a bonus feat.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* At 3rd level, a rogue gains an intuitive sense that alerts her to danger from traps, giving her a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. These bonuses rise to +2 when the rogue reaches 6th level, to +3 when she reaches 9th level, to +4 when she reaches 12th level, to +5 at 15th, and to +6 at 18th level.
Trap sense bonuses gained from multiple classes stack.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She cannot be caught flat-footed, even if the attacker is invisible. She still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. A rogue with this ability can still lose her Dexterity bonus to AC if an opponent successfully uses the feint action (see Combat) against her. If a rogue already has uncanny dodge from a different class, she automatically gains improved uncanny dodge (see below) instead.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):*A rogue of 8th level or higher can no longer be flanked. This defense denies another rogue the ability to sneak attack the character by flanking her, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than the target does. If a character already has uncanny dodge (see above) from another class, the levels from the classes that grant uncanny dodge stack to determine the minimum rogue level required to flank the character.

*Advanced Talents:* At 10th level, and every two levels thereafter, a rogue can choose one of the following advanced talents in place of a rogue talent.

*Crippling Strike* (Ex): A rogue with this ability can sneak attack opponents with such precision that her blows weaken and hamper them. An opponent damaged by one of her sneak attacks also takes 2 points of Strength damage.

Defensive Roll (Ex): With this advanced talent, the rogue can roll with a potentially lethal blow to take less damage from it than she otherwise would. Once per day, when she would be reduced to 0 or fewer hit points by damage in combat (from a weapon or other blow, not a spell or special ability), the rogue can attempt to roll with the damage. To use this ability, the rogue must attempt a Reflex saving throw (DC = damage dealt). If the save succeeds, she takes only half damage from the blow; if it fails, she takes full damage. She must be aware of the attack and able to react to it in order to execute her defensive roll—if she is denied her Dexterity bonus to AC, she can't use this ability. Since this effect would not normally allow a character to make a Reflex save for half damage, the rogue's evasion ability does not apply to the defensive roll.

Dispelling Attack* (Su): Opponents that are dealt sneak attack damage by a rogue with this ability are affected by a targeted dispel magic, targeting the lowest-level spell effect active on the target. The caster level for this ability is equal to the rogue's level. A rogue must have the major magic rogue talent before choosing dispelling attack.

Improved Evasion (Ex): This works like evasion, except that while the rogue still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, she henceforth takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.

Opportunist (Ex): Once per round, the rogue can make an attack of opportunity against an opponent who has just been struck for damage in melee by another character. This attack counts as an attack of opportunity for that round. Even a rogue with the Combat Reflexes feat can't use the opportunist ability more than once per round.

Skill Mastery: The rogue becomes so confident in the use of certain skills that she can use them reliably even under adverse conditions. Upon gaining this ability, she selects a number of skills equal to 3 + her Intelligence modifier. When making a skill check with one of these skills, she may take 10 even if stress and distractions would normally prevent her from doing so. A rogue may gain this special ability multiple times, selecting additional skills for skill mastery to apply to each time.

Slippery Mind (Ex): This ability represents the rogue's ability to wriggle free from magical effects that would otherwise control or compel her. If a rogue with slippery mind is affected by an enchantment spell or effect and fails her saving throw, she can attempt it again 1 round later at the same DC. She gets only this one extra chance to succeed on her saving throw.

Feat: A rogue may gain any feat that she qualifies for in place of a rogue talent.[/sblock]*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2011)

looking at things, i am possibly thinking eldrich knight with transformerer specialty.

maybe

need to reverse engineers a few things first. not too hard.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry about the delay, I started a new recruiting thread here


----------

